# Oberon sleeve or not



## meempdog (Jan 3, 2009)

Here is the email that I received from Oberon regarding sleeves:

"Dear Darren,

We do not have a Kindle cover sleeve on the table right now though it is certainly something we would consider for the future if enough people are interested.

Thanks for letting us know.

Have a great day.

Amy

Oberon Design"

For those of you that want a great leather sleeve now check out my other thread

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,32464.0.html


----------



## JaneD (May 11, 2010)

I want it!


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 8, 2010)

I would love to buy Oberon sleeves for my Kindle and my Nook.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

I would love to get an Oberon sleeve for my new K3!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I would love to have a sleeve.  No more covers for me.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

AnelaBelladonna said:


> I would love to have a sleeve. No more covers for me.


Ditto. I would never again buy or recommend an Oberon cover--they're way too heavy to read in comfortably and I despise the corners. But an Oberon SLEEVE would shoot straight to the top of my accessory list!

Especially in the Daffodill pattern...


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey gang.. we are hearing you and are discussing this option now.. I should have an answer within a few days and will let you know as soon as we decide!

If we do a sleeve however it will be a universal one that fits all the Ereaders we have out there 

Thanks so much for asking


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

OberonDesign.com said:


> Hey gang.. we are hearing you and are discussing this option now.. I should have an answer within a few days and will let you know as soon as we decide!
> 
> If we do a sleeve however it will be a universal one that fits all the Ereaders we have out there
> 
> Thanks so much for asking


If it fit the K2, the Nook and the latest Kindle 3, that would be ok. I wouldn't want anything bigger than that. And make it weigh as little as possible. That is all I request. Thanks!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

AnelaBelladonna said:


> If it fit the K2, the Nook and the latest Kindle 3, that would be ok. I wouldn't want anything bigger than that. And make it weigh as little as possible. That is all I request. Thanks!


Yes, I agree, I would like it as small as possible, and that would be perfect.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have to admit, I could TOTALLY get behind an Oberon sleeve.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm interested in a sleeve as well.  My K3 is on order.


----------



## BlueQuill (Jun 4, 2009)

I'd really love a sleeve for my new K3 on order, too!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

As if you need to know I'm interested since I started the idea in the official Oberon thread (I think!)... I also think a universal sleeve is a great idea since it will help it sell in large numbers. Just don't make it completely universal, since a sleeve large enough for a DX would be way too big for a K3.


----------



## Dazlyn (Dec 20, 2008)

I love the Oberon designs but I don't use covers on my Kindle so I would really like a sleeve.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I would definitely be tempted by an Oberon sleeve. For my K3, I think I only want a sleeve.



911jason said:


> I also think a universal sleeve is a great idea since it will help it sell in large numbers. Just don't make it completely universal, since a sleeve large enough for a DX would be way too big for a K3.


Agreed. I wouldn't want a bulky sleeve.


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

I would definitely consider an Oberon sleeve because I loved my K2 cover but like others am not sure I want to put the smaller K3 in a cover. If Oberon does design a universal sleeve, I would also hope that the price could be less than the price of the K2 cover since there would presumably be less complexity to the design.


----------



## nairbyeklep (Aug 8, 2010)

yup, sleeve please


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I would love a sleeve for the K3!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Is the sleeve going to be the new cover for this generation of kindles?  I'm serious...I've cancelled my Amazon cover twice not sure what direction I'm going.  Like maybe no skins for the new graphite color.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Right now we are looking at a cover and then adding a sleeve

Here is what I need from you guys

We have considered a sleeve in the past but the reason we didn't do this is because its hard to do it with the way we do our designs.  IF we did a sleeve it would be universal, to fit the K2, K3, Nook (not the DX that is too large) and the hope is if they update again it would fit a new generation.. K4.

HOWEVER.. I need to hear from you .. would you be okay with the design on ONE side.. we wouldn't be able to make the designs two sided or wrap around.. perhaps a smooth or pebbled back with the design on one side.. would you still consider buying this product if we did that? Feedback ASAP woudl be great.. THANKS


----------



## BlueQuill (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes, design on one side would be fine. I love the red gingko, wild roses (I own the blue, no longer available), and new purple medici designs best!


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks .. we are discussing this tomorrow so hopefully I will have many responses (I admit I am partial to the Medici also).. LOL


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

I wouldn't mind if it was just on one side. It is what I figured. I would definitely be interested in a sleeve as I can't personally handle the weight of a cover. Like it to be light as possible. So a sleeve would be best.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I would be good with the design on one side...

And I'll put in my vote for the Butterfly


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Also you might consider a sleeve for the dx & ipad. I think a lot of people with those devices use sleeves rather than covers.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

I heard Medici and made my way in here. I think the Medici as a sleeve would be gorgeous. Ooooooh. There's my vote.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Right now we are just looking at the E reader covers to see how that goes  but down the road who knows


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I'll throw a vote in for Medici too! I have the Celtic Knot case for my K2, and was thinking about getting the Medici until the K3 was announced. I had decided not to go the Oberon route for my K3 since I thought I'd want to hold it naked, so I ordered a fairly expensive Alcantara sleeve from England. 

That said, I'd definitely spring for a second sleeve if it came from Oberon, you guys are amazing!!! =)


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh yeah, they have also posted this on Facebook asking for comments, so go vote over there!

http://www.facebook.com/oberondesign


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

A one sided design would be fine. But to be fair, I have to reiterate the same thing I said about MEdge's sleeve plans--a sizable number of people will not buy a *universal* sleeve for the K3. I do totally understand why a universal sleeve makes sense from a manufacturing perspective, but as an end user, I want to move to the K3 because it's significantly smaller than a K2. Going to a smaller device means i can start using some of my smaller purses again. Putting that smaller device in what amounts to an oversized case negates all the benefit I get from the upgrade. Consequently, I'm not willing to do it, and others here have said the same thing. Leatherworkers on etsy are already customizing for the K3 on gorgeous sleeves that are around $50, and I'd go that route instead of neither Oberon nor MEdge is bringing out a correctly sized sleeve.

But that's my personal situation only. I still think it's absolutely something Oberon should move forward with. I would've bought an Oberon sleeve (especially in Daffodil!) for my K2 months ago had such a thing been available. And I would've bought one for the iPad as well!


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> A one sided design would be fine. But to be fair, I have to reiterate the same thing I said about MEdge's sleeve plans--a sizable number of people will not buy a *universal* sleeve for the K3. I do totally understand why a universal sleeve makes sense from a manufacturing perspective, but as an end user, I want to move to the K3 because it's significantly smaller than a K2. Going to a smaller device means i can start using some of my smaller purses again. Putting that smaller device in what amounts to an oversized case negates all the benefit I get from the upgrade. Consequently, I'm not willing to do it, and others here have said the same thing. Leatherworkers on etsy are already customizing for the K3 on gorgeous sleeves that are around $50, and I'd go that route instead of neither Oberon nor MEdge is bringing out a correctly sized sleeve.
> 
> But that's my personal situation only. I still think it's absolutely something Oberon should move forward with. I would've bought an Oberon sleeve (especially in Daffodil!) for my K2 months ago had such a thing been available. And I would've bought one for the iPad as well!


I totally understand but for us it wouldn't make sense to do a sleeve for various sizes.. it simply would not be cost effective since we would have to order new plates, new dyes and do the manufacturing differently.. remember we are small family company who creates here in the US and in house.. Medge mass produces overseas.

Our trademarks are the designs so we would have to change the scale.. etc.. also since so many people bought K2 cases (and you know they last) now they have to purchase new ones if they have the K3, this way we are hoping that if they come up with another generation within a year (this is the third kindle withing 33 months) this will fit it as well.

We may visit an Ipad issue at some point, we have not determined if we have an audience for the sleeve yet  so things are still in fact finding mode


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

911jason said:


> Oh yeah, they have also posted this on Facebook asking for comments, so go vote over there!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/oberondesign


Jason.. I know I posted the Facebook info. I only need you all to vote in one place.. I am checking both sites  thanks


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh sorry about that, I was just trying to help... =)


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 8, 2010)

I'd absolutely buy it with the design on one side. In fact, I think I'd prefer it that way.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

As commented in the other thread--Bold Celtic would make an absolutely stunning sleeve design.  I have the small journal in black and this pattern, and it regularly gets compliments.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

911jason said:


> Oh sorry about that, I was just trying to help... =)


LOL Jason don't help .. you are doubling my work load  (I appreicate you anyway +)


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

So... do you want me to cancel that ad I took out in tomorrow's _Times_... ?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Design on one side is fine, and as long as it was a snug fit for the K2, then it shouldnt be too large for the k3 (I think the nook is the same size as the k3)

Butterfly, sun, hummingbird - smooth leather preferred.  But I think the idea of a sleeve in general is great.  

I wouldnt buy another book style cover for the k3.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

911jason said:


> So... do you want me to cancel that ad I took out in tomorrow's _Times_... ?


that would be a huge help!!! LOL

Thanks to all of you that have commented it in BOTH places (JASON!) .. keep them coming.. we need the input


----------



## Jasonmh (May 7, 2009)

I would love a sleeve, and would probably buy several.  I am perfectly fine with a design on one side (would perfer it that way) and a plain back (I prefer smooth over pebbled, but would buy one either way).

I would still buy it, even if it was universal, but if the demand is there it might be good to consider a properly sized sleeve for each device.  Your covers are sized for K1, K2, and the announcement on the website says another size will be coming for the K3.  If you can do different sizes for the covers I don't see why not for the sleeves.

I have admired the designs of the Oberon covers, but not wanting a cover I just looked.  A sleeve would turn me into a customer for sure.

Thanks.


----------



## meempdog (Jan 3, 2009)

My vote is for Sky Dragon red front with smooth black back


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

I was thinking of foregoing getting an Oberon this time since the K3 will be so light and small and the Oberon covers are heavy... but I think a sleeve is a great solution to that problem! I would definitely get a sleeve...

Except... I am not interested in a universal sleeve  One of the big selling points of the K3 for a lot of people (especially those upgrading) is how much smaller it is. Therefore I don't really have any interest in purchasing an oversized K2 size sleeve. I have a lot of small purses and I'm excited I'll have a Kindle that can fit in them easier again.

I still think this is a great idea though, I'm sure a lot of people will feel differently and would be interested in a universal sleeve. But I don't have a K2 (just a K1) so it is a moot point for me.


----------



## katkruz (Apr 22, 2010)

I would buy a universal sleeve if it had a flap over the top.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I have no issues with the design being on one side. I think I'd prefer it like that, actually. I think the lotus or dragonfly icon design would look beautiful on a sleeve. Maybe that's just me, though, since there are no icon covers for the Kindle.
Regarding the universal part: Are you considering having the universal sleeve fit the K3 and the Nook but not the K2?  *hides from all K2 owners* I only ask this because I believe the K2 is bigger than both the Nook and K3. I know the K3 wouldn't swim in the sleeve, but I would like it to be as close a fit as possible.


----------



## Magellan (Aug 13, 2010)

I would most definitely be interested in an Oberon sleeve or three but would really prefer it to be a snug fit for the K3 I have pre-ordered.
I love the Oberon designs and, like many other posters, would appreciate the less bulk of a sleeve for the convenience of slipping into various handbags.


----------



## tinabelle (Nov 8, 2008)

I like the idea of a universal sleeve that can be used on more than one device/version.  I love the Oberon designs but buying a new one because the dimensions change a fraction of an inch can be costly.  And it is so sad to see those gorgeous covers going to waste!  So something that might be able to be used with a new device would be highly appealing to me.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I'd be interested in the sleeve you describe..  voting for gingko (red and fern) and peacock (sky blue) and hummingbird..  I still have K1, K2 and have K3 on the way.

But I also have a DX.. in an Oberon cover


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I already chimed in on Facebook, so don't count this as another yes vote, but, I would love love love love to see the wild rose in black. I have the journal in red and I was waiting to get a cover in black to go with it, but the sleeve would be my ideal choice! And I like the universal idea! As long as it is a close fit on the larger readers, it should be just fine on the K3, seriously, we are talking a half inch! If there is not a lot of extra trim and such, it should be perfect. The one sided design would be great! Oh, and the flap...don't forget to consider the flap! Maybe it could be an option? Flap or Bungee? Just an idea! Love your stuff, and love that you listen to the customers!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

The design on one side would be fine with me.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I'd like Starry Night with the tree less prominent (or gone).


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm leaning to a sleeve this time around.  I don't mind the one sided design, that's what my current Oberon has now. 

I don't think I am interested in the universal sleeve idea.  It might be fine but it really just depends on how snug the K3 fits in the sleeve.  I don't want it sliding around in there.  

I like the idea of a flap with maybe one of your pretty buttons and the bungee with a charm to keep it closed.  What if the flap was on the back and the pattern on the front, that way there would be something interesting on both sides of the sleeve.

You had said that the reason for universal sleeve was so you wouldn't have to redesign the plate for the size change.  Don't you need to redesign the plate for the new sized covers?


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

I would *definitely* buy an Oberon sleeve. My arthritis in my hands and wrists have gotten worse over the past couple years, so I plan on reading my K3 nekkid rather than in a cover. But I LOVE the Oberon "wardrobe", and would want my K3 dressed in an Oberon sleeve to protect it

The universal design is fine with me as long as the K3 still fits snugly--I don't want it slip-sliding around in the sleeve.

One-sided is fine with me, too, but I would prefer a pebbled back rather than a smooth back. Someone here suggested putting the flap/bungee cord on the back with a special button/charm, and I like that idea, as well.

I vote for Hokusai wave in sky blue.  I was also thinking of the daVinci in sky blue--how would that work on 1 side?


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh my god! I have (multiple) Oberon covers but would opt for a sleeve for the new K3 in a heart beat! And having the design on only one side would actually be a plus--easier to tell at a glance which side is the front of the kindle when you want to slide it out. I love the celtic covers but covet a sleeve with one of your many tree patterns even more


----------



## runtmms (Aug 15, 2010)

I think a sleeve is a great idea - but I also have a concern about going 'universal' depending on the size of the largest device that is supposed to fit. I wouldn't get a sleeve the was sloppy around the K3 - and these devices are only getting smaller so I don't know how long a universal sleeve designed for one of the larger 6" readers would be viable. I would assume the K4 will have the same form factor or be smaller. 

I also second the desire for a flap - so really more and envelope than a sleeve. I need drop protection on all sides. . One sided graphics are fine. I think the idea about full graphics on one side and a flap/pewter button on the other is great!.

-M


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

I just wanted to chime in on the sleeve thread also...I would love to be able to get a sleeve with one of the gorgeous oberon designs on it!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

A flap isn't an absolute necessity if the sleeve is well fitted--properly sized, a snug sleeve with a tab or elastic over the top isn't going to allow your Kindle to slip easily to the open edge.  My MEdge iPad sleeve is a perfect example; though the top only has a single strap, the iPad cannot fall out, or even move itself up high enough to get nicked or dented in a fall.  Yes, I've tested it. The hard way.

If you're going with a universal sleeve though, the K3 can and will slip out much more easily.  A flap at that point will become a necessity, not an option, and that's a bummer, because you already have an overly large, overly heavy sleeve to accommodate a larger device and now you need to add an extra few ounces of leather to protect the device.

Honestly--and I say this as a K2 owner who loves that device's form factor:  Designing this around the K2 is a bad idea.  It's a discontinued product, and most K2 owners already have all the expensive accessories they're going to buy at this point.  From a customer perspective, I'm not willing to spend any more money continuing to outfit an obsolete device that I will surely replace within the year, and I will want to take advantage of the new device's slimmer size.  It used to be that an Oberon cover was a fifth the price of a Kindle.  Now it's closer to HALF due to Amazon's price reductions--obviously this isn't Oberon's fault, and I'm not arguing the price Oberon sets, but it does change a buyer's perspective on how they view your product.  Most people expect that if they're paying half the cost of a device merely to cover that device, then what they're receiving is custom fitted.    

And there's zero reason to believe that a K4 will be larger than the K3, not when nearly all other competing devices on the market continue to get smaller.  If I were a company limited to making one sleeve size at this point, and designing from scratch (unlike MEdge, who already HAS an existing K2 sleeve and would have to redesign), I'd design one for the K3 and Nook only as they're reasonably close in size.  If there was enough genuine demand, I'd consider adding back in a K2 version later on, but realistically, that market is going to keep shriveling, and it's going to do so fairly quickly.  

My .02 worth--for what that's worth.  Again, other small, family-run, leatherworking businesses are already tooling up to make sleeves appropriately sized for the K3; there's a thread on this board about one that's garnered a ton of interest.


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

I think VictoriaP's analysis is spot on. I loved my Oberon K2 cover - and would love an Oberon sleeve - but size, weight and cost are all factors I would have to take into account before placing an order.  I decided not to buy an M-Edge Icon sleeve (on sale plus 25% coupon so price was great) because I couldn't wrap my mind around buying a "K2" product - after I sold my K2 accessories because I knew they would not work for the K3 (including my lovely Oberon!).  And now that I have a Borsa Bella XSmall sleeve I can appreciate how much smaller the K3 will be compared to the K2.

It seems to me that if a sleeve is simple (one sided is fine - I'd love Peacock), fits the K3 well and has a price point that is less that the K2 covers, it would be a hit - at least with me!


----------



## northtexas (May 16, 2010)

I would definately be interested in a sleeve for my K3 if you offer a few "non-girly" colors.


----------



## dnelsen (Jul 18, 2010)

I hope Oberson will listen to VictoriaP///She got it right....I want a hummingbird sleeve for my K3!!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

VictoriaP's case was very well stated and I totally agree with her.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

I would love a oberon sleeve, I am ok with a one side design. I like the World Tree design.


----------



## Kindle-lite (Apr 9, 2009)

I agree with VictoriaP also...  don't mind the one side only design and would cast my vote for bold celtic and sky dragon with smooth leather.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I would consider a sleeve for my K3.

It MUST have closure.  I'd consider either top open or side open.  Probably would prefer side open.

I'd prefer something fitted more or less to the device, so if the K3 is smaller enough that it is loose in the sleeve it would be a non starter for me.

It would need to be well priced.

All that being the case. . . .it would depend on the designs offered.

So:  I really like the idea, but I won't commit to purchasing one 'sight unseen' as it were.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I was thinking that if the design didn't cover the whole of the one side -eg it was set into a panel with a border, then the possibility of making slips for each sized device would be much easier, simply by changing the size of the border around this panel. That way we could have different size slips for the k2 and k3. And the butterfly and hummingbird would look great like this.  

I am not a design person so not sure if this really works or not. But I am definitely getting a slip for the k3 and not a cover. And I would expect some kind of bungee closure would be more than enough. It is for my iPad slip.


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

I would definitely be interested in a sleeve! One sided design is fine, and I know most people are saying smooth leather, but I think I'd actually like a pebbled leather back. I think the dragonfly pond or something like the wave or dragon would be neat. Or just something new and abstract, more symmetrical since it's just a case and not a full opened cover.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm totally interested in the sleeve idea for the K3.  We have two K1's, 2 K2's, and will have 1 K3 in our family once it comes out.  i've been an oberon fan ever since joining this board and finding out about them    i have to say that we already have oberons for all the other devices, so i would probably only consider the sleeve if it was fitted to the K3.  i agree with the folks who think that the devices will probably only get smaller (although because of the screen requirements, i would imagine there would be a limit to how small Ks could get or they would be iphones  )  anyway, i vote for a K3 fitted sleeve.  I Love oberon's stuff!  

I love the one-sided images, too.  like ave. of trees.  that's probably my favorite and so, one sided, with closure, and fitted would be my vote!  thanks for asking..


----------



## misscrabtree (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes, count me in as interested in a sleeve!


----------



## BlueQuill (Jun 4, 2009)

What if the sleeve followed the icon journal style (centered circle design on black background)? Something different from the book-style covers and maybe easier to accommodate different sized sleeves with the design on only one side... Also, I'm with those calling for a closure of some type for the sleeve...


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

I hope this wasn't already addressed, but I wonder if Oberon will consider somehow incorporating those rigid plastic inserts into the sleeves for added protection. I'm guessing there will have to be some sort of liner anyway, similar to the felt they currently use on the covers, so maybe they could add in the plastic inserts in between the liner and the leather. I would hope the sleeves would be more substantial than just made of the leather and nothing else.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

yes, a central design is what I suggested a page or so back Bluequill, I think that would work. I only have a leather slip cover for the iPad and that is more than enough protection without any inserts.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I would prefer to have the design on the whole front cover of the sleeve.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

AnelaBelladonna said:


> I would prefer to have the design on the whole front cover of the sleeve.


I would too, but if it is a choice between having a generic k2 k3 cover with a full size design, or having a small k3 size cover with just a central panel, then I would go with the small k3 cover and panel.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The Nook is not that much larger then the K3. Perhaps a K3/Nook sleeve. It would not thrill K2 owners but that is the price of having the previous generation (says she who has a K1 and a DXG, two devices very few people design things for). Perhaps if the K3/Nook sleeve sold well, Oberon would look at a K2 sleeve that could use the plates for the K3/Nook sleeve.

I would be thrilled to see a DX sleeve but will be shocked if that is ever announced.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I have to admit, I could TOTALLY get behind an Oberon sleeve.


Now, Heather, how did I know you would be first in line LOL


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> The Nook is not that much larger then the K3. Perhaps a K3/Nook sleeve. It would not thrill K2 owners but that is the price of having the previous generation


I think it is more about Oberon maximising their product sellability than anything else. I feel sorry for all the Cover people; Oberon not only extensively redesigned all of their k2 covers in the last couple of months, and now have to start all over again. And then there is beautiful noreve, whose current k2 covers will not work at all, even if downsized. A complete change in design (eg controls on the bottom) as well as size is something that these companies, some of which are small and probably low profit per item, simply did not need.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I would love to hear an update from Oberon.


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

I have purchased more than a couple of Oberon covers. I personally would not purchase a sleeve because I use the covers.


----------



## Jason in MA (Apr 28, 2009)

I would purchase a sleeve *only* if it is made for the K3. I do not want a "one-size-fits-all" sleeve that I will most likely be paying $50+ for. Beside, the K2 is a discontinued product. Why would Oberon make a sleeve for a product that is no longer in production? That doesn't make sense. Most K2 owners already have their accessories, the people who need new sleeves are K3 owners that don't have anything at the moment.

Can you imagine if your (Oberon) current covers were just generic eReader covers? I can't imagine people would spend the money they do on the covers if they weren't made for a specific device. A sleeve needs to fit the device snugly, or else what is the point? There is no protective value.

So Oberon, please do not make a generic sleeve. I for one would not spend the money on a sleeve that I know wasn't made for my device.

Thank you,
Jason


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

THe original covers won't fit the new k3 though cjpatrick.


----------



## Micknmin (Aug 8, 2009)

If Oberon makes a sleeve for the K2, I will definitely be buying it.  I have held off on buying a Oberon cover for mine because I like to read my Kindle without a cover.  A sleeve will be perfect!  I've only had my K2 for about a year, so I don't plan on buying a K3 anytime soon.


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

I have to disagree with the folks that are saying the sleeve needs to be K3 specific. It is important for covers to be specifically designed around the e-reader because of the corners and the fact that the device stays in the cover during transport as well as reading. But a sleeve is merely for transport and as long as the K3 won't fall out I don't see the problem with the fit being a little loose. Now, if the sleeve were so big that it even fit the DX, I can see the problem. But I don't see how an inch or so difference in size will make the K3 unsafe, especially if there is going to be padding and protection (which I haven't heard yet).


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

For me, it's not that I worry about the K3 falling out of the sleeve.  It's the fact that one of the big reasons we wanted the K3 is that it is smaller.  That feature is kind of nullified by a sleeve that is big enough to fit the K2.  

I know the K2 owners aren't happy with the idea that going forward most of the new cases and sleeves will be aimed at the K3, but it's the same thing that we K1 owners went through when the K2 came out.


----------



## Micknmin (Aug 8, 2009)

Considering the fact that Oberon sells covers for the K1, K2, DX, Nook, and iPad, I don't see why they wouldn't be able to make sleeves for all different types of e-readers too.


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

It's explained in some of the other posts by them. It just wouldn't be profitable.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

cjpatrick said:


> It's explained in some of the other posts by them. It just wouldn't be profitable.


It's not going to be profitable for them to make a universal sleeve as it's not going to sell--it's pretty obvious when more than 80% of the responses here have said they'd buy a K3 specific sleeve but will NOT buy a universal one if it's offered.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> It's not going to be profitable for them to make a universal sleeve as it's not going to sell--it's pretty obvious when more than 80% of the responses here have said they'd buy a K3 specific sleeve but will NOT buy a universal one if it's offered.


I dont know about that; if push came to shove and people had no choice, then others just might buy it anyway. It will be much less bulky than a k2 cover, just because it is a sleeve, even if it is half an inch bigger than the k3. I would prefer a size designed for the k3, but if I had no choice and I really wanted an oberon slip, I think I would still buy it. Others wont. A business call I guess.


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> It's not going to be profitable for them to make a universal sleeve as it's not going to sell--it's pretty obvious when more than 80% of the responses here have said they'd buy a K3 specific sleeve but will NOT buy a universal one if it's offered.


I agree... I think people a lot of people might be tempted by those other leather sleeves (like on etsy) that are K3 specific if Oberon goes the generic one size route. At least I would be despite my love for Oberon covers.


----------



## K9Mom (Aug 9, 2010)

I have my heart set on an Oberon Sleeve or Cover, but for now I have dusted off my old sewing machine (can't sew a straight stitch to save my life) and for approximately $3.50 I made a temporary K9  K3 padded cover. This will keep both my K3 and my wallet protected until I can get my Oberon!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice fabric with the doggies.


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

Love the dog material! 

I'm leaning toward an Oberon sleeve but if it's not K3 specific, then I want to think about it for a while. I may just go the Oberon cover route. I want to dress my new K3 in _something_ Oberon, just not sure what yet.

My K3 is coming in the 2nd wave (ship date: Sept 4), and I'm still hanging on to my perfectly-functioning-though-collectionless Oberon-clad K1, so I may read my K3 at home and take my K1 with me when I"m on the go until I make a decision.


----------



## dnelsen (Jul 18, 2010)

Design on only one side is just fine. But, sleeve must be designed for the K3 only. I am not likely to spend that much $$ for something that is not custom. Too many others offer cutom sleeves. 

Oberon likely to sell more customized K3 sleeves alone, than a "standard" size for other readers combined....The market for K2 sleeves is shrinking anyway.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I would like to put my order in for a blue Peacock sleeve to match my Decal Girl Peacock Garden skin.  Please


----------



## Monica of NY (Jun 3, 2009)

I absolutely love my Oberon covers and totally understand their position regarding universal sleeves, yet as an end user, I cannot get behind it.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

So, Oberon... what's the deal?

The Alcantara sleeve I ordered from the UK is nice and all, but I will definitely be purchasing something with more protection. A nice, thick Oberon sleeve would be my preference.

I really don't think a Nook/K3 compatible sleeve would be a problem. The main difference between the two is thickness, right? As long as their is some form of closure to keep my K3 from slipping out, I'd still be in. Just don't make it so universal that a K2 would also fit. I think that'd be a mistake.


----------



## BlueQuill (Jun 4, 2009)

I know! Really wondering WHERE Oberon is! Lots of talk here and on their facebook page, with no responses from them! Since my K3 came Friday, I've moved from "waiting semi-patiently" to waiting very impatiently" to order an Oberon cover or sleeve for my new Kindle!


----------



## PageTurner (Aug 27, 2010)

As a newbie (Kindle due on Thursday) I am leaning toward a sleeve - why buy a smaller device and then bulk it out.  I will use  a bubble wrap mailer until I decide what to get.  The Oberon would sure be a candidate:  design on one side, pebble back, pewter button with stretch band over the top (and affordable)!!  What would not be to like.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

After receiving my tiny Kindle 3 today, I must revise my response regarding the acceptable size of the sleeve.  I compared my new K3 to a K2 sleeve and there was a much bigger difference than I expected.  I won't buy another sleeve unless it fits my K3 perfectly.  I hope Oberon will be able to do this.


----------



## Danariel (Apr 30, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I would be good with the design on one side...
> 
> And I'll put in my vote for the Butterfly


Ditto!


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Looks like an Oberon sleeve might be announced this week. I saw this on their facebook page today.

http://www.facebook.com/oberondesign

*Oberon Design* We are excited!! Some new updates coming this week. Stay tuned for news and products!
Wendy L. Andersen Can't wait!!
Linda Lettieri Please make it a purple medici for the kindle 3!!!!!
*Jason Merrick Sr* Kindle 3 sleeve hopefully =)
*Oberon Design* Jason


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

kimbertay said:


> Looks like an Oberon sleeve might be announced this week. I saw this on their facebook page today.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/oberondesign
> 
> ...


That's great news!! Thank you for posting that!


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Just working on my enablers badge thought inquiring minds would want to know.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Its true, I posted that on FB yesterday.. we are making some final choices on a few new items and we have a few other things to share.. so keep an eye on the FB page and this post before the end of the week.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

OberonDesign.com said:


> Its true, I posted that on FB yesterday.. we are making some final choices on a few new items and we have a few other things to share.. so keep an eye on the FB page and this post before the end of the week.


Sky blue peacock sleeve the size of the K3. Everything else is up to you.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Can't wait!


----------



## Lilaq (Jun 2, 2009)

I canNOT wait for the K3 covers.  I'm really curious to see how Oberon deals with the corner straps for the K3 since the bottom has less space around the keyboard than the K2 did.


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

911jason said:


>


What 911Jason said.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

It's "before the end of the week".  Any news?


----------



## meempdog (Jan 3, 2009)

Facebook confirms Oberon corner cover week of Sept.6th - 10th and sleeve end of Sept. - early Oct.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

Yea!! I have only had my first kindle for a week but I have had my cover picked out for over a month. I don't like holding my nude kindle I am afraid I am going to damage it or lay it down in the wrong place. I wonder how long it will take them to complete and ship the orders.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Is the sleeve K3 specific or a universal sleeve? I cannot check facebook at work.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> Is the sleeve K3 specific or a universal sleeve? I cannot check facebook at work.


This is the quote: "Release a sleeve for the Kindle 3 by the
last week of Sept. or early Oct."

I have asked your question as I too would like to know the answer.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> Is the sleeve K3 specific or a universal sleeve? I cannot check facebook at work.


It will be K3 specific -- too small for the K2.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

And here is the answer:  "The K3 case will not fit the 2.. It will be made for the smaller dimensions of the K3.

Working on photos.. Will post when i get them"


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

That should make people happy. When Oberon said that they were thinking of a sleeve they were leaning towards a universal sleeve. People seemed to be pretty opposed to that.

If I were to get a K3 I think I would go with a sleeve instead of a cover. I don't see myself getting a K3 so I doubt that it would come down to that. 

Now if they made one for the DX I might be tempted. OK, so I probably wouldn't buy another cover until I got bored with my current cover and that is likely to take longer then a year.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I did verify today at Barnes & Noble that several of the sleeves made for Nook would work VERY well with a K3, but of course a custom from Oberon would be better yet.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Oberon announced that they are making a sleeve for the K3 and that it will be released towards the end of September beginning of October. K3 covers will be ready for order in 1 week.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Or you can just ask me since I posted the info.  

New Product Releases for 2010:
Our goal is to….
Release our Kindle 3 corner cover
the week of the 6th-10th of September
 
Release our Smart Phone Sleeve in mid Sept.
 
Release a slipcase for the Kindle 3 by the
last week of Sept. or early Oct.

Sleeve is K3 specific 
 
We will update you with specific dates as we move forward.


----------



## bchaplin (Jul 30, 2010)

Seriously looking forward to ordering a cover!! Now if Amazon would only send me my Kindle 3 I'd have something to put inside it.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Yay Oberon! Thanks for green-lighting the sleeve!!!


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

Another hard decision! I told myself after selling my K2 and 2 covers (including an Oberon) that I would not go crazy with accessories, so I bought a K3 plus an XS Borsa Bella sleeve that I love because it fits the K3 snugly. I promised myself that I would apply my remaining "K3 fund" (plus a bit more) and buy only one leather cover. So I don't know if I want an Oberon sleeve or a cover!  I wonder how the prices will compare.


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

YAY!!!  Can't wait to see the new covers and sleeves.  

I'm seriously torn, though.  Cover or sleeve?  Sleeve or cover?  

Right now, I'm using one of those zippered book covers (similar to many  Bible covers, except it's for paperback books). It's lightweight and fits in my purse easily, but it has no padding.  I have some microfiber cloth wrapped around the Kindle to protect it and keep it from moving around in the cover.
It'll do, for the moment, but I want to dress my K3 in something a little finer.  So far, I'm finding it comfortable to read my K3 naked, except for when I'm eating.  

I just don't know if I want to go with an Oberon cover, which may add some weight, or go with the sleeve, which would be a lot lighter.  

Guess I'll have to wait till the end of the month to make a decision between the cover or the sleeve.  At any rate, it'll be an Oberon.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

Well, dang-nab-it, I would have gotten a universal case   I have a six month old K2i and won't be getting a K3 (at least for anytime soon).  Will wait for the K4 if I upgrade.  SIGHHHHHH.

Now a smart phone case!?!  Will it fit a Droid?  Or is it only for an Apple, like most stuff?


----------



## Monica of NY (Jun 3, 2009)

911jason said:


> Yay Oberon! Thanks for green-lighting the sleeve!!!


My sentiments exactly!


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

Am I the only one that keeps cking out the oberon site to see if I can order my cover yet? I hope they don't put it off till the end of the week.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

jlee745 said:


> Am I the only one that keeps cking out the oberon site to see if I can order my cover yet? I hope they don't put it off till the end of the week.


You are not alone. I also follow their facebook page to see if there is anything new and if they have posted pictures.


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, I figured they wouldn't be updating the site yesterday....it *was* a holiday, after all. And the company is allowed to take a holiday off, just like the rest of us.


----------



## identicaltriplets (Jul 16, 2010)

I keep checking too. I want to get my order in!!!!!!


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

Well today isn't a holiday


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

They are  probably going to wait till Friday


----------



## misscrabtree (Feb 1, 2010)

Glad it's not just me checking their site so often!


----------



## identicaltriplets (Jul 16, 2010)

misscrabtree said:


> Glad it's not just me checking their site so often!


Yes, I have to stop because it's driving me nuts! I just want to place an order.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Has anyone tried using a K1 velcro cover on a K3 yet?


----------



## kindlekathy (Nov 23, 2008)

I have put my Kindle 3 in the Oberon cover (velcro) from my Kindle 1 - 
It works great - the Kindle 3 dimensions are very close to the Kindle 1 for height and width.

I really like the way the velcro makes the Kindle look like it is floating in the cover.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Lisanr said:


> Also you might consider a sleeve for the dx & ipad. I think a lot of people with those devices use sleeves rather than covers.


The Sleeve sounds like a good idea.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

They justs posted in the main Oberon thread. Cover sales go live tomorrow but they are having some issues with the closure for the sleeve. Once they have that worked out they will put them up for sale.


----------

